# New speakers for Pioneer SPH-DA120



## Adriancttnc (May 29, 2017)

Hi guys!

I have got a Vauxhall (Opel) insignia 2010 and fitted a Pioneer SPH-DA120 head unit which outputs 50w 4 ohms. 

I noticed that when I put the Volume on the radio at about 27 the music starts stuttering and recently I have found that my speakers are 20w. 

I'm looking to replace all of them with 50w ones or something close to that. The problem is that I have no knowledge about this like I do not know if they're two way or three way speakers and neither how to check this. 
Can you guys recommend me something to fit instead of the stock ones ?
And maybe some details about two and three way speakers and if it's possible to change easily between them like if I have fitted 2 way speakers, can I put 3 way?


----------



## TitoPuente (Sep 8, 2017)

Did you ever managed to get this sorted mate? You're best off doing some research as the preference for the speakers can often depend on the type of car you have. Check this out for some advice: Speaker Help.


----------

